# Picking rats up by the scruff of the neck?



## killybutt (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey all! Well, my boy Kotsu likes to escape sometimes and squeeze underneath the bookcase where it is almost impossible to get him out. Once or twice I've had to grab him before he ran under, and he was so fast that I got him by the scruff of the neck. The skin there is loose, like a puppy or kitten's, and when I lifted him up he went limp and didn't seem to be in pain, just kinda pulled his hands up to his chest and looked at me. I was wondering if anybody has some insight on whether or not this is bad for rats, since he seems to stay totally still/calm when I do it rather than wiggling around when I hold him with both hands. I don't think I'm hurting him sine he usually squeaks when he's uncomfortable. What do you guys think? Thanks!


----------



## Zhaneel (Sep 1, 2010)

My guess is that it's an instinctual response, since that's where their mothers would have gripped them when they were babies. Oftentimes other mammals will respond to that kind of grip similarly. I don't think it would be harmful to them, especially as they're quite lightweight and can be lifted easily. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

if you have to catch him like that he might not be ready for free ranging and you would have to work on training him. I don't let mine roam free until they are comfortable being picked up and walk freely out of their cage onto my arm.
I think picking them up by their scruff will not enhance your relationship with him


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I think that in a situation like that, it's fine, but try not to do it too regularly. They much prefer being held close to your body. 

I myself have gone crazy lengths to keep my critters out from under stuff- when I first got Rose, she tried to get under a dresser, and I had to sit there holding her tail (gently) to get her to turn around so I could grab her.


----------



## karinulph (Jul 19, 2010)

They are fine being picked up like that as long as they do go limp. When they go limp that's them being totally relaxed. 
So if they freak or struggle then they need to be picked up some other way 
Also don't grab too tight or you can hurt them


----------

